# Anyone ever successfully unglue a tube from a barrel??



## dexter0606 (May 19, 2010)

I have a trustone MOP blank that I just had engraved and colour filled. Came home and started assembling the pen. As per some advice from here I have switched from glueing in the hardware with CA to red Loctite. Unfortunately the red loctite bled between the brass tube and the MOP so now I have pink streaks! ARGH!!!!
The tube is epoxied in. Any chance I can "un-epoxy" and maybe retube???

Help


----------



## ed4copies (May 19, 2010)

Real MOP (strips glued on a tube add a dimension to your problem)?

Or pretty pearl white - not as big a problem


----------



## TomW (May 19, 2010)

This post http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48223 shows my success using a soldering iron to heat epoxy and remove the tube.
Good Luck
Tom


----------



## toddlajoie (May 19, 2010)

Not much help to your predicament, but I have successfully done what you are asking...

However, you did not ask if anyone successfully INTENTIONALLY unglued a tube from a barrel, and that is not something I have done...:wink:

Luckily it looks like TomW may have some real help for you...


----------



## Scratch (May 19, 2010)

when I first used epoxy I did more than once. Just not intentionally.
I have more problems using CA with the glue"grabbing" the tube and setting before I can get it
inserted in the blank. It usually leaves 1/4 inch of the tube sticking out. 
Didn't mean to derail.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (May 19, 2010)

I've had to boil a blank or 2 when I was using CA on tubes.  I would guess it would work the same way.  I boiled the water then held the blank submerged for about 30 seconds or so and it pulled right out.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 19, 2010)

Tom is correct . Heat will soften the glue enough to break the bond and allow the tube to be removed . A small pencil type soldering iron works well , just hold it in the center of the tube for a few minutes to gently heat the tube , when it is hot enough the tube will easily push out of the blank with a small screwdriver or punch . Try to not touch the soldering iron against the tube or you could overheat and discolor the blank . This method works equally well on epoxy and CA glues but I'm not sure if it will work with Gorilla glues . Be careful handling the tubes when they come out because they will be quite hot , a pair of leather gloves are advised .
The Red Loctite may have discolored the Tru-stone and you might not be able to get the pink out . use a piece of sandpaper taped to a dowel to try sand the loctite off . 
When you use the loctite you only need a very small drop inside the tube then take a Q-tip and spread it around the inside of the tube .


----------



## dexter0606 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys.
I'm going to give it a try this morning. Think I might start with boiling it. It seems that that might be "cleaner".
Butch, I did just use a small drop but unfortunately some of the drop hit the end of the tube and started bleeding. When I first saw it I thought it was just on the outside but when I tried wiping it wouldn't come off. I really want to salvage this. If I can't I have to drive 25 minutes one way to my suppliers and get more Trustone MOP, remake the blank then drive 40 minutes one way to have it engraved and filled.
There go my profits!!


----------



## dexter0606 (May 20, 2010)

Update
Well I tried and failed. Boiling didn't work for me so I tried sliding the barrel onto a heated transfer punch. The tube came part way out. I reheated and tried again. This time the MOP cracked. Lesson learned. I did find another piece of the trustone in my stock so I saved that trip but I did have to have it engraved. Profits, what profits?


----------



## ldb2000 (May 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear it broke . Once it's turned to final thickness you have to be careful about too much heat on the blank , you need to gently heat the tube only . 
This works for sure as I have to use it once and awhile . One of the pen designs I make has the tube sticking out 3/16" past the end of the blank after it is glued and if I'm not careful I push the tube too far in if I over tighten it between centers then I have to heat the tube and pull it back out and reglue it . Next time , if there is one , use the soldering iron and don't let it touch the tube .


----------



## Scratch (May 23, 2010)

I just tried the boiling water technique on a Black/White ebony 
pen blank. Seems the ca "grabbed" the tube before it was completely
in the blank. I was using med CA glue. Boiled about 10 min. 
and was able to work the tubes out of the blanks. I'm thinking about 
epoxying the tubes in from now on. This isn't the first blank that did that.


----------



## soligen (May 23, 2010)

Scratch said:


> I just tried the boiling water technique on a Black/White ebony
> pen blank. Seems the ca "grabbed" the tube before it was completely
> in the blank. I was using med CA glue. Boiled about 10 min.
> and was able to work the tubes out of the blanks. I'm thinking about
> epoxying the tubes in from now on. This isn't the first blank that did that.


 
I gave up on CA for tubes after only 2 pens, but for a different reason.  2 out of 4 tubes broke loose.  I'm with ya - Epoxy all the way!!  Just need to plan one day ahead before turning.


----------



## Rfturner (May 24, 2010)

I solely use 5 minute epoxy CA does not hold well enough when it is turning I usually turn in around 15-30 minutes after depending on the heat


----------



## dalemcginnis (May 24, 2010)

I don't know what effect it would have on truestone but I did successfully remove an epoxied tube from a wood blank by soaking it in DNA for a few days.


----------



## ToddMR (May 25, 2010)

I have had tubes not want to go in for me sometime when using CA.  I just flip the blank over and smack it with my rubber mallet and problem is normally solved.  I rarely have issues with CA not holding for me when turning.  I stopped using the accelerator spray a few pens back which has seemed to help with tubes coming out on me.  I don't even remember the last time a tube came loose on me really.  About the only time I have taken a tube out is when I am not happy with my work and the pen really isn't salvageable and I just part off the blank from the tube on the lathe.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 25, 2010)

Use the old grade school experiment trick of using a battery and two pieces of wire heat the tube. Negative on one end and positive on the other.
BTW, I know Loctite is a resin but whether it is an epoxy I wonder.
And, Loctite is designed for metal to metal use. And, IMHO, a very expensive pen tube glue idea. Bad news all the way.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 25, 2010)

Loctite is not for gluing tubes it's for locking metal kit parts to the tubes . While it is a polymer it's not actually a glue .


----------

